# Shrimp & Metricide and Ferts



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys I am pondering the idea of upgrading my shrimp tank. I currently have cherries and green shrimp. I am thinking of adding maybe tigers or crs. I have heard that ADA is the best substrait to use with crs. I would also like to have it planted with carpeting plants. I am thinking glosso. My problem is I wont be going pressurized c02. So my question is will metricide and ferts be harmful to my shrimp?? Do any of you have a shrimp set up like this? Thank you in advance.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't but others do. Some a wary, like yourself of using ferts in a shrimp tank. I did so without any problems, macro and micro.

Test it out on your current tank, or in a smaller environment, cherries can live in a bucket at this point of the year in a heated room, maybe you'd be best to test a small dosing regime in this environment first with your cheaper cherries.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

My 15g shrimp runs on hertz and metricide. I have HC for carpeting and no issues with my shrimp. I have amines and cherries. No clue on the other types though.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldnt do too much fertz or metricide. I heard overdosing metrside makes shrimp lose eggs....Id be careful


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

I do both metricide and ferts, shrimps are fine and they breed too.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I've heard of a few people doing this with cherry shrimps with no problem, and ofcourse Ashley has done it with crs with no problems.... I tried fertz in my crs tank before but that didn't go so well with S grade crs, if you decide on adding Metricide do very small amounts and add it weekly until they're use to it then slowly amp it up....


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

bumping this up. Anyone have any casualties with using metricide?? I'm too lazy to set up/fill my CO2 tank.

specifically CRS.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

nevermind, looks like metricide will melt my mini pelia.. Guess I"ll have to set up my co2 tank.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I use metricide and ferts, shrimps and plants are fine, it should not melt your mini pelia, I have that too and it grows fine.


----------

